# this is killing me



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

theres a guy up the road that raises sheep and he lets us hunt on his property in the winter... there is a ton of coyotes there all the time. well he called me up and wanted to know it i could come get some because he thinks there is a den of them right up behind his sheep because he can hear them everynight. this morning he woke up and was missing a lamb and looked around and found it half eaten with coyote sign all around. i just dont know if i should go and try to get them or just wait till about october because i would like the fur and i would like to have good coyote hunting this fall. what would you guys do?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I would destroy the vermin.....NOW!!


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Unfortunately I think you should go take care of his problem.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

so what would you reccomend i use as a call... i have a jonnny stewart preymaster and i have coyote pup distress and canine pup distress and every rabbit distress that you can think of.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

This time of the year pup distress sounds should do work real well.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The landowner is nice enough to let you hunt and is* ASKING* for your help now. I suspect that if you don't help him out now, you may not have a place to hunt come fall. Another coyote hunter will jump at the chance in hopes of having a place to hunt all year.

Lost sheep or lamb bleat would seem an appropriate sound.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

You could trap them so you don't have them educated this winter. I would definately help him out though.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fur doesn't matter at a time like this. You've got to go and do what needs to get done and get rid of as many of them as you can so his herd stays intact. It'll be a hard thing killing pups or orphaning them, but if he's asking you to do it for him then you should go and do it. And also, coyote hunters are always looking for new and better spots to call and it probably wouldn't take long for that spot to get filled up if the guy decided he didn't want you to have first crack at it come fall.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I would have to agree with what everyone has said and for the same reasons. I know around here if Coyotes are causing a problem for livestock growers and I don't get there in time to try to help out there is someone else more than willing to help them out and get the hunting rights for next season.

I would also try either the Coyote Pup Distress or Canine Pup Distress. Every time I have used the Coyote Pup Distress this time of the year (which hasn't been many times) has responded in Coyotes COMING TO THE CALL.

Larry


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If it makes you feel any better, If you go in there and take out a pair and a den this time of year it isn't going to amount to a hill of bean because when the fur is prime the coyotes are usually moving anyhow and don't have territories. So what you take out will be replenished faster than you can even think.

My suggestion would be to walk his whole entire fence, assuming it is sheep fencing that he has up, look for crawl through and set snares, (check your regs), and definitely call. If you can't set snares, then fix his fence, step down the fence that looks a bit high, or block off entrance holes etc. with sticks, logs or rocks, use what ever is handy. If you don't find a hole anywhere that on the fence then their probably jumping over. Trapping is probably out because you live in WA.

sheep kills are sometimes hard to turn off. this time of year the pups are off the milk and are semi independent. So taking out a pair sometimes doesn't stop the killing, because a nanny will come in and raise the pups. Good luck.
xdeano


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

Horsager said:


> The landowner is nice enough to let you hunt and is* ASKING* for your help now. I suspect that if you don't help him out now, you may not have a place to hunt come fall. Another coyote hunter will jump at the chance in hopes of having a place to hunt all year.
> 
> Lost sheep or lamb bleat would seem an appropriate sound.


 BINGO!! :beer: [/b]


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

As for checking the fence make sure if there is a long span between posts grab the bottom and pull up, if you can lift it up without alot of force steak it down. that is if its a woven wire fence. also if he has tube gates they wil slip under the gate. just think like a hungry coyote feeding your babies if they can slip thru, the will. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well me and a buddy went out today and walked up above all the fences... i sat up lookin up the valley and he set up about 30 yards begind me lookin down it. i hit the pup distress and in about 3 minutes i heard a warning bark or somethin then immediatly hit the distress again. about 10 seconds later i hear my buddy shoot then i see the thing runnin and i missed to. oh well then i saw what looked to be a hole down below me and i was right above the den! fresh tracks goin in and out and it was well hiddin. that coyote thought for sure that somethin was gettin its pups. we then went up a little farther and set up in the valley next to us and sat for about 45 minutes and then when we were about to leave there was a coyote right there then it turned and ran and my buddy missed.. oh well hopefully we will get um next time... im gonna go and do some practice!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

get back in there, she'll probably move the pups out soon with all the commotion. 
xdeano


----------

